# Sit vs. site



## anto33

Bună

Aş vrea să ştiu dacă voi folosiţi _sit_ ori _site _când vă referiţi la o pagină de internet. 
Conform DEX,
"SIT, síturi, s.n. 1. Loc geografic; peisaj. 2. Pagină de internet. – Cf. fr., engl. site, lat. situs."
După părerea mea, _sit _este mai puţin folosit, sincer peste tot am auzit _site_. 
Pentru cei care folosesc _site_, cum l-aţi articula: site-ul ori siteul?
O zi bună tuturor !


----------



## fluturas rosu

Stiu ca in DEX este varianta sit, dar toata lumea foloseste termenul "site" (din cate am auzit eu cel putin). 
Varianta articulata este "site-ul".


----------



## OldAvatar

Siteul este o formulare total greşită conform noilor norme publicate în DOOM.


----------



## mikey21

Daca am importat atatia termeni, nu vad de ce n-ar fi corect (si normal) sa zicem si sa scriem "site".

Site-ul, site-uri, fara indoiala. La fel cum e cu toate substantivele "importate"


----------



## anto33

Ai dreptate Mikey. Vroiam să ştiu câte persoane de pe acest forum folosesc _sit_ si şi câte _site_. Eu optez pentru varianta „importată”


----------



## Sand_Sea

Pentru statistici doar, şi eu folosesc site.


----------

